
Dear HN: I wrote a cross-platform GUI image compressor - kilian
http://kilianvalkhof.com/2010/web/trimage-image-compressor/
======
elblanco
"I wanted an easier way to compress my files that didn’t involve mucking about
on the command line or _uploading all my images to some server far away via a
crappy flash application_ ".

And this is why a 100% cloud future is unlikely to actually happen. Local apps
not only use local and cheap computing power, but are often easier and more
flexible to use.

~~~
sp332
Or you could use a good webapp, maybe something like this HTML5 tech demo from
Mozilla: <http://demos.hacks.mozilla.org/openweb/imageUploader/> (video if you
can't run the demo [http://hacks.mozilla.org/2010/02/an-html5-offline-image-
edit...](http://hacks.mozilla.org/2010/02/an-html5-offline-image-editor-and-
uploader-application/) )

------
kilian
I got the idea for this a while ago while writing a comment on HN:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1032135> and it's done now :)

------
nkm
Neat. I've read that it's inspired in ImageOptim (OS X) and I love this app.
It can strip up to 10% of the size of a 180k JPG photo and 60% of a tiny PNG.
Will try.

There is one feature that I miss though, and it's some results about the
compresion. Like "You saved 120KB (12%) of a total of 20 files (1024KB)".

------
jarsj
I was under the impression that PNG/Gif/JPEG are already in compressed form.
Your examples also do not show achieving any significant reduction in image
size.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
Yes they are but they can all be further losslessly compressed (even JPEG)
than the output you'd traditionally get from an image editor.

This has become more well-known than it has in the past, so perhaps there is
less low-hanging fruit, but it's still a worthy part of your optimisation
routine.

------
shin_lao
I'm not sure I understand the point of saving few kilobytes in an
application's images.

Does it change anything for the user?

~~~
jonknee
I think you misunderstood, it's not designed to shrink images that are used in
a GUI. It's a GUI based application designed to shrink images (most likely for
web sites).

------
JereCoh
ptipng and advpng are great, but pngout still produces smaller files. Without
it, I'll be sticking with imageoptim. I would love for someone to figure out
what pngout does and start an open source implementation.

